# petco cups are SMALLER?!



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Is anybody else seeing this in there petco's? >< I went in today to get some root tabs and I went over to see the bettas, they have three different shelves for them. Well the first shelf, I oogled at a white betta for like...ever lol, and they were all in the normal sized little cups. Then I went to the side shelf and saw four were in these TINY cups, half the size of the already tiny standard cups. Since there were only four, I assumed that maybe they ran out of the normal sized cups and used these. Then I look at the third shelf...all 15 or so Bettas were in these cups! I mean, these things are smaller then any even petsmart or walmart cups I have seen, I really like...stared quite appalled to see these bettas in these cups that they were obviously WAY to large for, it was even worse then seeing them in the usual petco cups. I have another petco near me, but I have no idea if they have switched to these as well...

Is anyone else seeing this or is the state of Arizona just enjoying torturing betta's further? -.- I mean seriously, shrink the cups more? It's insane!


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

I just checked out the lps near my college and I was absolutely stunned. The bettas (and these bettas were BIG) were in cups the size of small yogurt cups. They could barely straighten their bodies. They had filmy stuff hanging off of them and one was so bloated he looked like he was going to pop. I asked and the head fish person said, "They like being in small cups. They're scared otherwise. And we don't need to change the water because of the blue stuff in it." Absolutely disgusting conditions. SO, no, I'm seeing it in Massachusetts too.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah they ones at petco were like the size of yogurt cups >< It was awful, I mean the past few months I have really liked the way the petco's around me have been caring for there bettas, but now this? It just doesn't seem necessary at all to make the cups smaller.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've never been to a petco. o.o i know the cups at Petsmart are huge, though. the pet store i go to has, apparently, the small cups. larger than a small yogurt cup, but smaller than Petsmart's. shoot, i wish i'd kept and sterilized that Petsmart cup. x-X i'll have to find the pics of Zidane in his cup for ya'll....

ta-dah. also, this is how he was when i first got him. >.>;

















just big enough for him.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

See that's the size petco's cups used to be though they were wider then taller...apparently now there choosing these tiny little things half the size. I mean I was watching the betta's, and they were literally wiggling with obvious difficulty to turn around in these new cups...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

poor things. :< why not make a complaint? :/


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I live in Washington and my petstores (including Petco and Walmart's Bettas) are doing the same thing. Smaller and smaller cups. About shot glass size.
Poor Bettas.


----------



## Barrix (Jan 20, 2011)

The cups in our Petco haven't changed size at all. It's a shame that the fish in other places have to suffer. Who gave the Petco in Arizona and Washington the grand idea that the bettas would enjoy a smaller cup when they didn't even enjoy the normal sized ones? Seriously? I just want to slap that person in the face. >.<


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was in Petsmart yesterday and the cup sizes are all normal. Not large by any means, but the normal size they've always had. I don't have any Petcos around me, so I can't say about them. And I don't even go near the fish section in WalMart.


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't you call the ASPCA or Social Services or someone to report places like that?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> Can't you call the ASPCA or Social Services or someone to report places like that?


They only care about fluffy animals, lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, they might do something. alot of rescue centers now rescue and adopt out our scaly little friends.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> well, they might do something. alot of rescue centers now rescue and adopt out our scaly little friends.


 There is a fish store where I live where the only bettas they have are rescued ones that she has nursed back to health, and they are all in 10 gallons. 
She also does it for other fish too.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> There is a fish store where I live where the only bettas they have are rescued ones that she has nursed back to health, and they are all in 10 gallons.
> She also does it for other fish too.


oh, that's neat! :3 i know a girl who works at a Petco, who takes the ones who have been there a long while home, gets them better if they need it, and adopts them out. :3 i'm planning on adopting a MG DTHMPK boy she rescued. hopefully, he didn't get the evil columaris a VT in a neighboring tank did. x-X she places some of the ones who have been there a while in the tanks with peaceful fishies. :3


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

That is the best idea I have heard all day! I should start thinking about opening a fish rescue shop here in Eugene after college...YEAH!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

there's a betta rescue in TN already, they joined here! Better Betta Rescue! they're sweet people, and rescue the most amazing bettas from stores, and often get bettas that owners don't want anymore.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> there's a betta rescue in TN already, they joined here! Better Betta Rescue! they're sweet people, and rescue the most amazing bettas from stores, and often get bettas that owners don't want anymore.


 Well, if I ever had to get rid of my Bettas. I would rather give them to a place like that then just give them to any careless stranger on Craigslist. 
I rescued a Betta once, nursed it back to health, and then rehomed it. Though, it took alot of time and effort to find the right owners.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

just got back from Petco. o3o i was happy. the cups are large, not as big as walmarts/Petsmarts, but way bigger than my lps'. the bettas were active, healthy, and i only saw one thin fella, and one dead fella. i informed the guy there doing the build-a-betta thing, and he took care of the dead fella.


----------

